
Stop blaming Apple and take responsibility for tech addiction - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/04/stop-blaming-apple-and-take-responsibility-for-tech-addiction/
======
balthasar
This is just an advertisement for the authors tech addiction company.

